# Salt Bar-Long Cure Time, Why?



## alan117 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have made a few Salt bar batches and very often (almost universally) I read that Salt bars benefit from a long cure time, they then seem to be more mellow. 
So now I am curious. Is this anecdotal or does someone please have some sound ideas as to why do you think this is so?
Technically/Scientifically what benefit would a long cure offer?

It is most unlikely that any “excess” lye (caustic soda) is going to be saponified as these soaps are so “superfatted” to start with.
If the high salt concentration is the cause of irritation (“making the skin feel tight” as some people write) the longer cure should theoretically make the salt concentration even higher as the water in the soap bar evaporates. 

Perhaps the long cure allows the salt and the coconut oil to interact and somehow mellow the bar?

Anyway I’d be pleased to hear your experienced ideas/opinions.
Kind regards


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know if its the salt or the coconut oil but salt bars dry me out really bad unless they have a 8 week cure. If I use some lard in the bars, they don't need to cure quite as long.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 14, 2014)

Many times I have used my salt bars after 2 week cures and I do not find any difference. I have even compared them with some that I have had around for over 6 months and I simply do not notice any difference. Salt bars are my daily shower bars and have been for 5 yrs. Mine are not made with 100% coconut oil


----------



## Nevada (Jan 14, 2014)

Salt Bars benefit from aging like regular soap. Salt bars don't dry out any quicker than regular bars, it only seems like it because the salt sucks up all the moisture, _*but the moisture is still in the Soap.*_


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 14, 2014)

I too am a daily salt bar users. Mine aren't 100% Coconut either but about 80% and I superfat at 20-25%.  The only difference I have noticed is that after a longer cure they are harder and last a bit longer otherwise they feel the same to me at 2 weeks or 10 weeks.   I love my salt bars.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 15, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I too am a daily salt bar users. Mine aren't 100% Coconut either but about 80% and I superfat at 20-25%. The only difference I have noticed is that after a longer cure they are harder and last a bit longer otherwise they feel the same to me at 2 weeks or 10 weeks. I love my salt bars.


 
That is the only difference I notice


----------

